# Having trouble with my subscribed threads



## Sam (May 26, 2006)

I check out my subscribed threads with new posts, which are bold, and after I read the new replies, I go to my CP, and they are still bold. (yes, I pushed refresh). Does anyone know how to fix this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 26, 2006)

Happens occasionally.  Clear cache and cookies, restart browser and that seems to fix it 90% of the time.


----------



## Sam (May 28, 2006)

Thanks, that cleared it up.


----------

